# Has anyone had experience with Northwest Goldens?



## Ibby

I too have already sent my deposit into Judy, but since then she has not returned my calls or emails. I want to confirm the pick up date and time since we have to make airline reservations. Before I sent in the deposit she sent pictures and said she would send more but has not. And when she answered the phone once, hurried me off without even talking to me saying she would call me right back but had to take care of some client boarding immediatly. Will not call or email me back or answer the phone. I'm worried.


----------



## Sabine

the website is down, can't even look at a thing right now:uhoh:


----------



## Ljilly28

How about calling Trilogy goldens, and saying you are excited to have a Shooter pup, and asking if they will evaluate the litter? You might get info you need, and you might get the most therapy-oriented puppy too.


----------



## Charmie

: ) I put my deposit on one of these puppies, and I told Judy I had wanted to do therapy work. She told me she'd pick the perfect one for me! 

I also contacted Lori, Shooter's owner. She told me about him and she was really nice to talk to. 

Ibby, I also had that problem. I had been trying to contact her for two weeks with no response, but Lori confirmed that she was extremely busy with something (family related) , and today I called her again and she finally called back. She said she was at a dog show in Oregon and she would e-mail me back as soon as she got home. 
Are we both getting a shooter/olive puppy?  This is so exciting! Where are you from?


----------



## Ibby

Yes Charmie, I'm getting an Olive/Shooter puppy. We are flying up from so. california and yes, I finally heard back from her and have made arrangements. I am very excited to get my 'little boy' golden!


----------



## Charmie

Ahh Cool! I'm from North California; we're driving! I'm sooo excited! I'm going to be picking her up probably on the 4th or 5th!

We should totally meet up if we're ever in the same area so our dogs could reunite sometime! : ) I bet it would be adorable.


----------



## Wendi

This is a breeder in our "general" area I have been looking at to call about puppies, please update when you two receive your puppies to let us know how it went.


----------



## Charmie

: ) We'll be getting our puppies in early August- I'll be sure to tell you about it!


----------



## Charmie

Ibby, have you heard back from her since three days ago? She said she would send me pictures as soon as she got home, but she hasn't e-mailed me. I'm hesitant to call her again because I've already e-mailed her to ask for an update on the puppies, and I haven't gotten pictures since the ones she sent me when they were newborns. :/ I'm sure that in the end the puppy will make it to me just fine, but I just want to know how they're doing.


----------



## sarahdove

*IBBY,*
*Hello~~*
*I was just wondering where in So. Cal. you are. We are in the Antelope Valley. Palmdale to be specific.*


----------



## Ibby

Yeah Charmie, we are flying and picking up our puppy August 8th; we will be there vacationing on the 6th but probably on the road a lot and visiting a friend. But who knows, maybe we can get them together in the future, for sure post pictures of them! The breeder sent pictures of the boys and they are adorable! I know you 'girl' will be too! Make sure to post her picture, ok? Ibby


----------



## Ibby

Sarah, we are in the Hi Desert (29 Palms) I like the picture of your beautiful Golden..I'm so busy, I haven't had much time to check in on posts, so often mine are late responses. Ibby


----------



## Charmie

Oh, I'm not really sure if I'm getting a boy or girl yet! She said she thinks she's giving me a girl, but I recently sent her an e-mail telling her I'd probably prefer a guy. Of course, though, she hasn't responded yet, haha. I will make sure to post a TON of photos! : ) I'm so excited I could hardly contain myself.


----------



## Isaac

This is a bit belated, but Im hoping people will still check this thread for information on Northwest Goldens (Kennel is Wood Duck). My wife and I got our boy Ridley from Judy in November of last year and he has been wonderful. We could not have asked for a better pup than our Ridley and I cannot recommend Judy more highly.

Judy is an incredibley knowledgable breeder and demonstrates this any time she speaks. However, I think in part due to her intensity and busy personality, she can be difficult to reach by modern communication methods which makes this knowledge slightly harder to come by. Nonetheless, she delivered on everything we expected and we feel extremely fortunate to have found her. 

I would be happy to detail my experience with her and our pup more deeply if anyone is considering her as a breeder and has questions. 

Lastly, for those of you who have just picked up your puppies this month, or any others (perhaps even Ridley's siblings' parents?) I would really love to hear about your experience and how your pups are doing. Cheers


----------



## Ibby

*Northwestern Goldens*

We picked up our little fella last August. The breeder told us he had 'Coxidia and Gardia' and gave us pills for him in plastic baggies. However, when taking him for his first puppy check up my Vet was horrified that he was sold to us with 'coxidia' and 'gardia'. She told me that no reputable breeder sells any puppy until they are healthy. we love him very much and hope to find him clear of both from his next 'sample' taken next Saturday (he has finished his medication two weeks prior and has to wait that long before being tested) it's been scary. Also, our vet told us the puppy should have been given medication perscribed for him 'individually' for just him in RX bottles not 'baggies'. I also asked the breeder for his limited registration and she said she would send for it but as for now I have not received it, has anyone got theirs for this breeder? Ibby


----------



## Alaska7133

I bought a dog from Judy 5 years ago (Jan 2008). She had the same problem back then as she does today it sounds like. She hands you the dog and just as you are about to get in the car to drive away, she hands you a baggie with the pills for the same thing, coccidia and gardia. She tells us that all dogs in the States have it and blah blah blah. Being from Alaska I just was dumb enough to believe her. Until I look my boy to my vet in Alaska and found out what a jerk she is. 

The worst part about Judy is, she borders on being a PUPPY MILL!! I have to say it, she has way too many dogs, her place is filthy, and she isn't very honest in her dealings. I know that Judy is on the board of her local GR club, but I have to call her on this. I'd love to see her responce to these issues.

I flew all the way to Portland to pick up my boy from Anchorage. I really had expected more from her.

You should have seen the problems I had with her when my puppy had a heart mummur when I brought him to the vet for the first time. Judy's daughter worked for the vet and in no way was she going to let me talk to Judy's vet that supposedly saw my boy. I don't think that vet ever sees any of Judy's dogs and I think her daughter helps her out to cover her tracks. 

Anyway I don't normally slam people, but I would love to hear Judy's response to these problems she has. Maybe she should consider giving up breeding.


----------



## Ibby

We picked up our puppy from Norwest goldens this August. We love our little guy, but the breeder told us he had 'coxida and gardia' and gave us pills in 'baggies' to give him. We took him in for his puppy check up and our vet was horrified that any reputable breeder sold a puppy until it was completely healthy and RX pills should be perscribed for the individual dog in a bottle not a 'baggie'. She said the breeder sold him with a serious problem. I didn't know and we have had him on new meds perscribed just for him from our vet and will take in his 'sample' this week to hopefully get him a bill of clean health (we had to wait for the sample to be handed in after finishing meds for two weeks to clear all worms). This scared me and I also wanted to know if anyone who used this breeder ever received a 'limited' registration from them? I asked about it, and she said she had sent for it and would mail it to me, but so far no registration. I will try to find out how to download pictures...he is very cute and a happy guy...we just want him healthy and his registration someday. Ibby


----------



## Alaska7133

We never got our paperwork from Judy either. I finally gave up. I couldn't tell you what his breeding was since I never got the paperwork. I did know ahead of time it was a limited registration so that wasn't a problem for me.

As for the coccidia and gardia, my pup gave the gardia to my other dogs. I spent a pile of money treating my dogs in a round robin until everyone finally came up clean, it took months, because they'd give it back to each other again. 

We do love Reilly. He has the BEST temperment of all my goldens (past or present). I have run into other people here in AK that have bought dogs from Judy. I have never asked if they had the same problems I did. Judy really needs to get a handle on her program.


----------



## Ibby

Alaska, thanks for your input. This is really disturbing, because I thought I researched for months for the best breeder. I am going to contact her and ask about his 'papers' It makes you wonder if anything she says is true. I know another member has posted she bought from this breeder, but I have not noticed anymore recent post, so I don't know if she experienced the same problem. I'm hoping my dog is has a clean bill of health, we will know next week when all test should be in from labs. We are having two different vets compare samples to make sure, and it has cost us too. i think AKA should be informed. Glad your dogs are alright now; we too flew up from so cal to get ours at quite an expense and this is so upsetting. Thanks again for your response, all the best, Ibby


----------



## turtle66

Thank you for bringing this up!
I cannot contribute a whole lot. I spoke to Judy and made an appointment back in 2009 when we wanted to get a Golden. My research also canalized that Judy as one of the best breeders in the NW. 
Well, when we got to her place, we found it very filthy, there was excrement all over the place. (But then again she just had puppies and has been probably very busy - that's what I thought, before we went to a different breeder who also just had puppies but was very clean.) Anyway, there were around 7 adult Goldens behind the fence, looking cute, but filthy, too. When we knocked, we found out that Judy went with the new puppies to the Vet and forgot about our appointment....
After seeing that place we just drove away and decided to go for a different breeder...just out of the gut feeling....


----------



## Ibby

Isaac, you seem pretty happy with your puppy from Northwestern. I would like to hear in more detail of your experience, especially the health of your dog upon pick up and also: Did you receieve a 'limited' registration or have any problems with this? Please reply Ibby


----------



## Tally-ho

Bump

This is the breeder I had my eye so I am very interested to here more details.


----------



## Alaska7133

You can PM me. I'm happy to exchange information. Below is a photo of Reilly when he was probably 6 months old. He is a very sweet boy. Of any health issues I would think that his right shoulder occasionally gives him the blues and he has a potential thyroid problem, but it doesn't show up on test results. I think of him as a very mild mannered, mellow, but very athletic dog. He runs off leash for hours several times a week. He shows no birdiness or wanting to chase cats. He is the perfect gentleman. Of his sibblings (full and half) that I have met up here, they are all very much the same. His sibblings were easy to pick out at the park, they all pretty much look alike, and their personalities are the same. We talked to the owners and sure enough they were all related. Too funny to find a brother and sister so far from the original breeder. 

So in that regard Judy has her act together. She is producing dogs with wonderful tempermants that are athletic. Just what I was looking for. I just wish she would get her act together. I know she is on the board of her GR club and she is dedicated to the breed.


----------



## Ibby

Reilly is good looking-very much the same look and color as my dog Bernie who is only four months. He is quite smart and very 'alpha' male but sweet too. He still has some lite nipping at times more with my husband who plays more vigorously w/him. He gives nice kisses though and very sweet. He actually likes to vet's because the girls who work there pay so much attention to him that he actually wanted to go back in. He's a bit of a 'ham' w/the ladies. I'm waiting for his gardia/coxida clearance next week. And will pursue his registration papers. Hope I get them! I've been to Alaska and yes, it is something to have the dogs siblings there, I flew Bernie back down with me to so california in the desert! And he's adjusted well and is very much a part of our family. I'll try to get some pic'ts downloaded soon. Ibby


----------



## Tally-ho

Could maybe some breeders/animal care professionals on this forum give their opinions on the baggie/parasite situation? Having lived on a rural farm as a child, we often got bulk medication when the need to treat several animals came up - all the pups would need to be treated so couldn't Judy have gotten the meds in bulk and therefor no individualy RX bottles? Aren't these parasites pretty common? Breeders: would you let a pup go home that has them and is currently being treated or would you wait until the pup and litter mates (and mom) tested clear?


----------



## Sally's Mom

Giardia and Coccidia can actually reside in perfectly healthy dogs. In fact some vets might not treat for Coccidia if the pet isn't symptomatic with diarrhea. Giardia is potentially zoonotic to people. So to answer the question, a pet might have those bugs and be just fine until something stresses it...i.e. a pup going to a new home. Then the diarrhea starts and the pup gets treated.


----------



## Tahnee GR

I always get "bulk" medications for the puppies when they are very young (before they go home). The vet just gives me a container with the meds in it, and instructions on how to administer it. If I have to send meds home with a puppy, I just measure it out, write out instructions, and put it in a container. Sometimes, they prescribe meds I already have at home, in which case they just write out instructions.


----------



## Sally's Mom

I always have metronidazole at home for the random diarrheas. I have been known to send it home with a pup...


----------



## Tally-ho

For those with pups from NW Goldens: Could you let me know who the parents are? (I don't think I can PM yet - not enough posts? Can I receive PMs yet?). Poppa - Rolex? Brew? Momma - ?


----------



## Alaska7133

Tally-ho,
I got my pup in Jan 2008. I never got my paperwork and I can't find the old emails that had the pedigrees. She had 26 adult dogs at the time we got our pup, so there is a lot of possibilities. I looked at her website and none of the current dogs on her website ring a bell with me. She has a lot of dogs.

Sally's Mom,
I've gotten all my dogs in AK except for Reilly. None of them have tested posititve for coccidia or giardia until I brought Reilly home and he gave it to my other dogs. I am very frustrated that I did not know about either coccidia or giardia until I was getting in the car with the pup to leave. It would have been better for her to let me know before I traveled to Oregon. When I went home I could have been better prepared to segregate my dogs and keep the poop areas totally seperate so there would be less of a chance of transfer of disease. What do you suggest to your pup buyers when you send home pups if coccidia and giardia is so common? Educating buyers would be in Judy's best interest. Also buyers knowing that they may incur additional vet bills if the pup is going into a multiple dog home where other dogs might be exposed.

There is one other issue with Judy that I would like all your opinions on. When I first spoke with Judy she only had one pup available. He was 14 weeks old and had a broken tail. She told me the tail was broken in the womb and the pup was fine other than that. I didn't care since I wasn't showing the dog. We flew to Oregon to pick up the pup. When I came home with the pup I took him to the vet ASAP so that I could find out what to do about the coccidia and giardia since I had no experience with either. The vet gave me her opinion about those issues and then brought up the broken tail. The vet said the tail was very recently broken and not broken in the womb. The vet was actually more upset about the tail because it was so severely broken and the pup was in a lot of pain. She said the tail could have been fixed if the pup had been to the vet immediately, but now it was too late and it would need surgury to repair the break. The tail is bent at a full 90 degree right angle, its not just a kink. Any opinions on broken tails?


----------



## Sally's Mom

Coccidia is not usually a big issue especially in older dogs. Giardia is everywhere...if you go hiking or on walks in the woods, you have potential exposure. With giardia, just cleaning up the poop doesn't limit exposure...at least once during the course of treatment, you need to bathe the rear end as the giardia cysts can hang out in the fur. I have never sold a pup with parasites, but not infrequently, they do get "the diarrhea" due to stress.. In the scheme of things if the pup is otherwise healthy neither Coccidia nor giardia should be very debilitating. I am more afraid of parasites like hookworms. The next time you purchase a pup you could keep it isolated from the others until it is clear of parasites...


----------



## Sally's Mom

It's kind of like when a client adopts a cat from one of the shelters. The shelters always give a sheet that owners sign off on on upper respiratory viruses. Many of these people already have established cats in their households. Inevitably, the stress of moving from the shelter to the household activates a resp. virus. New cat starts sneezing...established cat has already been exposed... I usually tell people to wait several weeks before exposing the cats due to the contagious viruses. Clients rarely listen, however, and they have already signed a waiver with the shelter...


----------



## Alaska7133

Sally's mom,
thank you for the information. Up here parasites aren't generally a problem since we don't have fleas or ticks to transmit them. When it comes to parasites that are in the dirt and don't require fleas and ticks, I have heard of other dogs getting giardia here, but not often, more often it's people that get it. Its interesting about bathing the dogs bottom to eradicate the cysts. I was not suggested to do that by my vet, but I'm sure it would have helped. I have heard that finding the giardia cysts in the feces is very difficult and they aren't always present. Do you find that to be true?

My last pup is from here in AK. The breeder did worm all pups, but she was under the impression that only round worms could be remotely possible. We are actually a very dry climate with only 12 to 15 inches of precipition per year (including melted snow). I understand that hookworms require 40" of rain per year?

I would be interested to know a bit more about coccidia. Reilly was my only pup with it. After treating him with the pills from Judy, they were gone and did not transfer to my other dogs. It was only giardia that transmitted.


----------



## Sally's Mom

We send all our fecals to Idexx and they are much better at detecting things than we used to. Rounds and hooks can be transmitted from the mother to the pups. The website 01 VeterinaryPartner Home Page - VeterinaryPartner.com - a VIN company! is very helpful in finding good info on both giardia and Coccidia.


----------



## Conquerergold

Alaska7133 said:


> Sally's mom,
> thank you for the information. Up here parasites aren't generally a problem since we don't have fleas or ticks to transmit them. When it comes to parasites that are in the dirt and don't require fleas and ticks, I have heard of other dogs getting giardia here, but not often, more often it's people that get it. Its interesting about bathing the dogs bottom to eradicate the cysts. I was not suggested to do that by my vet, but I'm sure it would have helped. I have heard that finding the giardia cysts in the feces is very difficult and they aren't always present. Do you find that to be true?
> 
> My last pup is from here in AK. The breeder did worm all pups, but she was under the impression that only round worms could be remotely possible. We are actually a very dry climate with only 12 to 15 inches of precipition per year (including melted snow). I understand that hookworms require 40" of rain per year?
> 
> I would be interested to know a bit more about coccidia. Reilly was my only pup with it. After treating him with the pills from Judy, they were gone and did not transfer to my other dogs. It was only giardia that transmitted.


Hooks can survive in most climates, I am in Toronto and a couple of my guys picked them up a few years ago. Whips are usually found in the warmer moist climates (I have had a dog bring those home from a show).

Giardia is usually transmitted dog to dog, in bird feces, streams etc. Most adults, like coccidia, can fight it off, puppies can be symptom free until they move to their new homes (stress lowers the immune system). 

In my opinion, if a breeder is up front with these issues, and provides the meds for them, they are doing the right thing. Coccidia is a common ailment, that does require a breeder to be on top of as it can quickly allow a young puppy to go downhill.

Here is a great link on the parasite Coccidiosis: Diagnosis, Treatment, and Prevention

Cheers
Rob


----------



## Nairb

I didn't get Bella from that breeder, but her grandma is there (UCI National Champion Timberline Journey Thru Time). 

Bella's mom (Wood Duck Mocha Motion) must have come from there too. I can't comment on the breeder, but if my breeder trusts her, she can't be all bad.

Bella's pedigree: Pedigree: Grasslands Liberty Belle


----------



## Isaac

ibby, Sorry to be so slow replying. As far as details go, I'm not sure what to say other than that I didn't experience the cleanliness issue that turtle66 brought up and that our puppy was healthy. The actual exchange took place at the petsmart by the PDX airport, as Judy was in town and was able to bring pups to me and another new owner.
Our pup appeared to be in perfect health. She gave the remaining meds, her packet of information (mainly consisting of feeding guidelines, neuter recommendations, and medication info) some food samples, and one very fluffy pot-bellied puppy. Ridley is now just over a year old and to date has had no health issues except some reoccurring skin flaking which has been largely resolved by adjusting his diet. 
His temperament has been sweet, if energetic, since day one. 

We too were told Ridley would be given under a limited registration. This was only slightly problematic, but in large part due to our not caring about his registration status all that much. In order for a puppy to receive a registered status, the breeder has to record and submit the litter to the AKC. From there, you should be able to register your pup using a breeder-provided pin. Worth noting is that we never received this pin, nor did I really try all that hard to get it. The nature of the "limited" status (i.e., no breeding) had me mostly uninterested in registering him. If this is important to you, I would recommend that you contact Judy (which as has been discussed can be difficult) and ask what needs to be done to make that happen. If you do this, I would be interested to hear what comes of it. My wife was a little suspect of us not being given the pin or any guidance on registering, but as Ridley has gotten older and developed into a handsome boy, most reservations have gone away. Knowing what I know now about how hard it can be to reach Judy, I would have perhaps pushed harder for info. 

Please let me know if I can answer any questions ibby, I was a little unsure what to say (and the details are a little fuzzy).


----------



## awakethroughmotion

i searched for a review on wood duck goldens in google and this thread came up. we have our deposit down and will be picking our puppy up in 2 weeks. were lucky enough to live somewhat close so this weekend ill be making my 4th trip to her place. the first time we met the pregnant mother (felony) she gave birth the next day. she sent us litter pictures and we put down our deposit. we went to meet the pups at 5 weeks, then 6, and 7 weeks this weekend. i havent noticed really any of the negative comments about her or her dogs or her place. all the dogs weve met have been clean, and super active, athletic dogs. i do agree she seems like a more 'face to face' person but she keeps inviting us back every week. she does have a lot of dogs (36) not including the 2 current litters. She does seem to truely care about every one of them though. She mentioned Giardia and Coccidia to us and that the puppies go home with the remainder of their medicine. I havent brough up infomation on registering so ill do that on our next visit. so far so good i guess.


----------



## Charmie

Ibby said:


> I know another member has posted she bought from this breeder, but I have not noticed anymore recent post, so I don't know if she experienced the same problem.


Hi, sorry, I didn't know this thread resurfaced.
Yeah, Nana came with coccidia and giardia. This is my third time treating. Fingers crossed that it works this time... I'm extremely frustrated. Didn't get the pin for the limited registration, and she never responds when I ask for it. 

I feel like any time I talk about a breeder or a bad experience with a breeder, I somehow get slammed for it, so I dunno. I'm glad people are having similar experiences though, so that proves I'm not crazy. 

I'm not angry that Nana had giardia and coccidia when we got her, because stuff happens, but from what it sounds like, Judy really needs to clear that out of her kennel if every single puppy over the years has gotten it. It sucks. This should be something she talks to you about before you put down a deposit, because treating it practically comes with the package of getting a puppy from her. 

I wish I researched harder, but I thought I did everything right. Former president of the oregon grc, current vice president... yet has 37 dogs, constantly has litters, each puppy is sent home with giardia and coccidia, and never I've never gotten registration. I'm beyond frustrated. I've been up since 4 in the morning from her diarrhea and have lost countless nights of sleep because she needs to go out every hour. 

However, Nana does have a wonderful temperament. She's very sweet, has excellent social skills, and everyone she meets falls in love with her. She's extremely smart, and pretty mellow, so I guess Judy has that down. 

I'm guessing that the experience of living in the area vs living outside of the area is completely different. I didn't get to visit any of the pups before pick up day, and I rarely got e-mails with updates and pictures. Everytime she would finally call me back, though, she would say how busy she was with everyone else visiting... oh. 

Well. I guess it's my bad for living 700 miles away.

Edit: Also, I didn't know she had giardia/coccidia until I finished the 10 hour drive to get her.


----------



## SheetsSM

Charmie said:


> Hi, sorry, I didn't know this thread resurfaced.
> Yeah, Nana came with coccidia and giardia. This is my third time treating. Fingers crossed that it works this time... I'm extremely frustrated. Didn't get the pin for the limited registration, and she never responds when I ask for it.
> 
> I feel like any time I talk about a breeder or a bad experience with a breeder, I somehow get slammed for it, so I dunno. I'm glad people are having similar experiences though, so that proves I'm not crazy.
> 
> I'm not angry that Nana had giardia and coccidia when we got her, because stuff happens, but from what it sounds like, Judy really needs to clear that out of her kennel if every single puppy over the years has gotten it. It sucks. This should be something she talks to you about before you put down a deposit, because treating it practically comes with the package of getting a puppy from her.
> 
> I wish I researched harder, but I thought I did everything right. Former president of the oregon grc, current vice president... yet has 37 dogs, constantly has litters, each puppy is sent home with giardia and coccidia, and never I've never gotten registration. I'm beyond frustrated. I've been up since 4 in the morning from her diarrhea and have lost countless nights of sleep because she needs to go out every hour.
> 
> However, Nana does have a wonderful temperament. She's very sweet, has excellent social skills, and everyone she meets falls in love with her. She's extremely smart, and pretty mellow, so I guess Judy has that down.
> 
> I'm guessing that the experience of living in the area vs living outside of the area is completely different. I didn't get to visit any of the pups before pick up day, and I rarely got e-mails with updates and pictures. Everytime she would finally call me back, though, she would say how busy she was with everyone else visiting... oh.
> 
> Well. I guess it's my bad for living 700 miles away.
> 
> Edit: Also, I didn't know she had giardia/coccidia until I finished the 10 hour drive to get her.


I'm sorry to hear this about your breeder. You think you're doing everything right and you end up with a breeder less than stellar and a sick dog on top of that. I surely hope you take action to get Nana registered--I'm wondering if she's been suspended by the AKC which is why she isn't providing the appropriate registration paperwork and if it's just sloppy paperwork then that's a shame as well. Is it possible to contact the GR Club she is VP of and see if a little peer pressure might push her to do the right thing?


----------



## Charmie

Yeah... on one hand, I wish I had gone down a different road, but then I wouldn't have my Nana banana and she's my greatest love, haha. 

Yeah, definitely. I will keep pushing for registration until I get it, and if I don't, I will definitely alert the club. I always want to give the breeder the benefit of the doubt (she is an older woman and I could understand being forgetful...) especially after Nana's spaying. I hear sometimes breeders will not provide paperwork until a pup is spayed, but she never specified this- nor have I read it in the contract, but again... perhaps she believes this is the norm? I want to believe that she's not as bad as my experience tells me she is.


----------



## Mattiaci

Some breeders don't send paperwork until proof of neuter or spay, but this should be a clearly listed clause in the sales contract.

If there isn't any reason for your breeder to not send you the papers, as long as there is no co-owner on the litter, your breeder could easily e-mail you the AKC registration information through their "My Dogs and Litters/Breeder Records" account on AKC.org. 

Breeders can register a litter, and send all the registration form information and PIN codes in an e-mail to all buyers on the same day! If there is a co-owner on the litter, paper forms have to give given/mailed to the new owners.

If you are having problems getting AKC papers, contact AKC at [email protected] Include all of the information, contract, e-mails etc. and they will send the breeder a letter giving them a limited time to respond.

https://classic.akc.org/about/telephone_directory.cfm

Florence


----------



## SheetsSM

I do hope one of the posters pursues their AKC registration--it seems that there isn't a single person on this forum that purchased from this breeder ever received the paperwork


----------



## Alaska7133

Here was my email to AKC:

I bought a dog from a breeder 5 years ago. I never received the AKC paperwork. The parents are both registered on K9Data and OFA, so I know they are really AKC. 
At the time I didn't care that much that the breeder didn't send the AKC registration form. But I am now interested in obedience and rally trials. I can not complete in AKC events without his registration. Any chance you could help me out with that? The name of the breeder is Judy Slayton of Northwest Goldens in Washougal, WA. Thank you

Here was my response from AKC:

Hi Stacey,
Unfortunately you do need to get application from the Breeder. If there's absolutely no chance, your other option is to register the dog ILP/PAL. You can find this application and what it entails on our website. American Kennel Club - akc.org

Please let me know if I can be of further assistance. 
If a reply is necessary, please include all previous correspondence.

Have a great day!

Heather Halstead
Customer Service Rep.
The American Kennel Club, Inc.


I'm afraid there isn't much we can all do. We are at Judy's mercy. By the way I never had a contract with her. I spoke on the phone with her, checked her website and looked over the dogs online, and spoke to several referals. She checked out. I sent her a check to reserve the dog. She emailed me information once she received the check. We flew down and picked him up. I don't know if having a contract would have made a difference.


----------



## SheetsSM

Then I think a little repeated pressure on the GR club she is VP of is in order. Hopefully, her peer group will help her place a little discipline on the paperwork.


----------



## Swampcollie

If the breeder sold you the dog under the pretense that it was a "Golden Retriever" they need to provide at minimum a bill of sale that includes the names and registraion numbers of the parents. This is needed to substantiate that the dog you bought is in fact a Golden Retriever.


----------



## Charmie

I saw the breeding on K9 data as well, and one of the dogs were not hers (she owned the female). I spoke to the other breeder of the temperament of her dog, and she and Judy are close friends.

I had a contract that I signed, but at the moment I've misplaced it... I'm positive that she did not specify that AKC registration would be given upon spaying, because I know I read that contract forwards and backwards and that is a hard point to miss.


----------



## dtran0268

After reading these posts, I'm glad that I did not get my babies from these people. My babies came home with the AKC paper for full registration.

They're not from champion blood line but they're still gorgeous and full of loves.


----------



## AnnieC

*Disappointed in Wood Duck Goldens*

I purchased a pup from this breeder and am bitterly disappointed. Like everyone says.. she seems so nice, she seems a bit busy, harried, hard to get a hold of, but nice and caring. Every single issue I see raised in this forum is an issue I encountered. The parasite meds being given out without a prescription and the instructions not to see your vet until the course is completed. My vet was pretty cheesed at those instructions. Since she says you never give a puppy those kinds of meds with a determination first that the parasites are present. The flotation test for the parasites is a fairly easy, not invasive, inexpensive test. 
I have just taken my year old pup to the vet and found that she will have hip dysplasia as she ages. She also has a gimpy shoulder (which I hear another pup Judy sold has) and some urinary tract deformities. This is not what you expect at the price Judy charges, or the reputation she claims to have. I am contemplating legal action and have requested a full refund of the price of my dog. I never got papers either, but the worst part is, this was not to be just a pet, but also a working dog for me. I'm in Search and Rescue and a dog with a gimpy shoulder and bad hips is not going to be usable in the back country on a search and therefore I'm not going to put two years of training into a dog that will have to be retired within a year or so of completing training. Don't get me wrong.. I love my little girl with all my heart, but the future pain ahead of her as a result of this woman's poor breeding practice really has me cheesed off. She is pocketing a ton of cash while producing pups with a lifetime of pain ahead of them. That is just mean. Any of you who have posted concerns about her practices need to email me. I want to get as many names and pup dates as possible in order to make my case legally. I've given her the opportunity to avoid the unpleasantness of a lawsuit by refunding my money, but I don't have a lot of hope, as her credibility with me is nil.


----------



## AnnieC

awakethroughmotion said:


> the first time we met the pregnant mother (felony) she gave birth the next day. she sent us litter pictures and we put down our deposit. we went to meet the pups at 5 weeks, then 6, and 7 weeks this weekend.


My pup was out of Felony but was born March of 2012. Your post says that Felony had a second litter in October??? Wow.. so much for the 'reputable breeder'. Make sure your pup has its hips checked. I was told a 100% chance my pup will develop hip dysplasia plus some other health issues related to poor breeding.


----------



## Alaska7133

My boy Reilly is the one from Judy. You can click on his name in my signature to see his breeding. There is one thing positive I can say about Judy, Reilly has the best personality of any golden I have owned. Reilly house trained immediately, his obedience skills are excellent, his attitude is wonderful, and he's just the best hunting dog one could ask for. BUT his joints are terrible. I've looked over his breeding and his mother has a 1/2 sister that is also afflicted on all 4 legs. Reilly is now 5. He has since developed additional issues. He has a very small liver and small intestine digestion problems. 

In defense of breeders, there is no way a breeder would think that Reilly would have the medical issues he has based on what I see on Orthopedic Foundation for Animals on his family. But the trouble with OFA, is the lack of dogs that never are x-rayed. I'm going to assume that the majority of puppies Judy breeds are pets. Most them will come with limited registration and generally won't be x-rayed and the information sent to OFA. Plus if Judy doesn't often provide AKC paperwork on her puppies, there won't be much tracking of what happens to her puppies.

So there is no way of knowing if she is has breeding stock that has issues and shouldn't be breed. Judy's dogs come from a variety of very good breeders. My puppy Lucy and Reilly share some of the same breeding. Lucy will not have any of the joint issue Reilly has. But I think if you breed a tremendous amount of dogs like Judy does, you will have problems occasionally.

From a business stand point, Judy does several things that I think should not be done by a breeder. 
1. She doesn't provide AKC paperwork as often as she should. She took the time to register the litter with AKC but never bothered to do the individual puppy AKC paperwork. This is because she has so many dogs. 38 animals is just too many for Judy to manage.
2. Judy is providing vet instructions and meds without really consulting a vet. You can buy those drugs on the Internet. By just broadly applying those drugs to every pup isn't quite fair to the pups that don't need them. 
3. Judy doesn't always get clearances on all her dogs.
4. Judy also doesn't respond to questions or problems from buyers. When we call or email, she just never responds. This doesn't help her reputation.

There are going to be a percentage of dogs born with medical issues, especially when you are a high volume breeder like Judy. But as long as you continue to ignore those problems your reputation isn't going to improve.


----------



## buznsandy

First of all, I am so sorry that your puppy has health issues. I recently sent Judy (Wood Duck Goldens) a deposit for a puppy and am now pretty certain that I made a bad decision. In the past month I have been in contact with about a dozen Golden Retriever breeders in Washington, Oregon, Montana and Idaho, and after a couple of wonderful phone conversations and several email exchanges, I was convinced that Judy was the breeder I wanted to do business with. She really was delightful to talk to. Since mailing my deposit, I have not been able to get her to respond to any of my questions or requests for further information. Also, she has not followed-up on promises she made to supply pictures, etc. I was concerned enough to do a little further research and discovered Golden Retriever Forum and the several less-than-complimentary comments about Judy's business practices and kennels. I plan to ask her for the return of my deposit and to look for a puppy elsewhere. I don't have a lot of hope that she will refund my deposit, but I don't want to give her any additional money. I will probably have to chalk this up as an expensive lesson, and one well-learned. If I don't get at least a good portion of my deposit back, I plan to pursue contacting the breeders associations that she is connected with. Good luck to you and your efforts to get some financial compensation. I would be happy to send you my name and email address if you want them for any reason. Would also be happy to let you know if any of my deposit is returned.


----------



## Alaska7133

I think the hard part is that Judy comes across as a nice person. But being nice needs to be backed with good paperwork. 

I would hate to see you go all the way from Pocatello to Portland to pick up a pup like I did and be frustrated with a breeder so far away that doesn't follow up on anything. Judy has been on the board of her local GR club, I don't know if she currently is. But I don't think she is a fair representative of a good GR breeder. Unfortunately she makes it harder for those that are. One thing that you'll notice on her website is a lack of using registered names, only using call names. She also doesn't provide links to her dogs on OFA or K9data. The other thing to notice is her lack of showing or competing with her dogs in any venue.


----------



## AnnieC

At this point this woman has absolutely NO credibility with me. While I love my pup dearly, the pain she has ahead of her based on this woman's greed is unconscionable. Judy may appear "nice" but to me, a nice person doesn't overbreed her animals. 

At this point, I'm not convinced her breeding lines are what she says they are. The number of dogs with issues are way too great for her to be breeding reputably. Since she gives no papers with the dogs, what guarantees do we have that the lines she says these dogs are from are indeed the lines that they are truly bred from?

I am in Search and Rescue and had considered training this pup for field work. With joint issues and her almost certain hip dysplasia, this will not be possible. So, aside from the pain facing my dog, this woman also took from me hours of work and play with my dog in the woods on SAR missions that I have been looking forward to. And I paid her for this! I am seriously considering taking legal action. There is a law in WA state against misrepresenting the breeding or blood lines of an animal. I'm ready to file charges!


----------



## buznsandy

I did contact Judy to say that I was having second thoughts about the purchase of a puppy and she agreed to return my deposit. She was understanding, gracious and very professional. I really did enjoy my conversations with her, loved the photos of her dogs and felt that she genuinely loves her dogs. And from comments posted here, it sounds as if her puppies have great temperaments...probably the most important characteristic to me. Hope that I am not missing out on "the perfect puppy" but feel that it makes more sense to visit a few breeders a little closer to where I live and "get a feel" for them before buying a puppy.


----------



## Ljilly28

It seems maybe that some of her dogs are under the name Judy Spink and the hyphenated Judy Slayton-Spink too? Perhaps a married name? It seems like she co bred some nice dogs back in the day with other reputable breeders at one time. It is really tough when kennels/breeders have a heyday, but then change over time. I have no idea if that happened here or anything about this, as I live on the opposite coast.


----------



## awakethroughmotion

AnnieC said:


> My pup was out of Felony but was born March of 2012. Your post says that Felony had a second litter in October??? Wow.. so much for the 'reputable breeder'. Make sure your pup has its hips checked. I was told a 100% chance my pup will develop hip dysplasia plus some other health issues related to poor breeding.


So far Sam is around 9 months and has had no health issues and was clear of signs of hip dysplasia at any of his check ups, but those have Just been general checkups/shots. I've emailed Judy a couple times regarding paperwork and haven't gotten a response. I'd also be willing to provide any Info you need for legal action.


----------



## Alaska7133

I would hate to see anyone go down the road on legal action. I personally have been involved in a lawsuit and I can't think of anything more heart breaking and more frustrating than dealing with the court system. Please avoid any way you can filing a lawsuit, the only winners are the lawyers, and even the lawyers can become frustrated.

I stated earlier that Judy had 38 dogs on premises. I was actually repeating a previous poster's comment. When I purchased from Judy she had 26 dogs 5 years ago. There were dogs every where at her house when I was there 5 years ago (Jan. 2008). I do not know for sure how many she has now. So I should not have repeated someone else's statement.

Judy has been married more than once, so I'm not sure what last names may be on her registrations for her dogs.

One statement Judy should change on her website is that she is vice president of her GR club. She is not currently on her board according to her club's website.

Most of her dogs will not have dysplasia (elbow or hips) as most will not from a puppy mill. But Judy refused to respond to puppy buyers with problems. That is one of the issues that buyers have. Lack of paperwork is also a huge issue. 

As for titling dogs, my boy Reilly has parents with no titles and only one grandparent with a title. All 6 of those dogs were owned by Judy. 6 dogs and only 1 titled. I'd say that isn't much in the arena. But with 26 dogs when I bought Reilly, it's pretty tough to find the time to title that many dogs. Reilly's K9data is linked in his name below. At the time that I bought Reilly I did not care about titles. I had a dog that had just died and I was determined to buy another as quickly as possible to fill that hole in my heart. That is why I was willing to fly all the way to Portland to find a pup.

My suggestions to Judy are, decrease the amount of dogs you have to a manageable level. Meaning if you have no time to do proper paperwork, then you have too many dogs, or hire helpers. Take the time to get in the arena and title your dogs. Show a reason to breed 2 dogs together. Respond to people with problems, ignoring them just makes them worse not better.

The photo below is Reilly as a 4 year old with a puppy laying on top of him. Now if that doesn't show wonderful temperament I don't know what does.


----------



## Ibby

I haven't viewed this site for a long time now, but got an email on current posts. My Golden is now a year old, big and muscular. Has been on vet meds like all of you, given to me than prescribed by vet for parasites from birth; meds never cleared my dog, and early on was treated many times and we spent almost as much on doctor bills as we bought our dog for; but he has no symptoms and vet says is healthy and as long as our dog is asymptomatic will be fine. Our dog seems very healthy gets all check ups, shots etc. The women in question, was hard to get ahold of but with persistence and _certain maneuvers_, obtained pictures, geneology, and full registration (It wasn't easy). I don't think my dog is show material in the classical sense, and we certainly have no intention to breed, (just thought after all we and our baby has gone through it was due to have the full registration paperwork; certainly earned it) and has a sweet but raucous personality. We love our baby and is certainly part of the family in every way, sleeps w/us, eats indoors etc. plays and other than the parasites which no breeder should sell a dog until fully cleared; seems healthy, great check ups with vet (85 lbs, l yr.) and very happy. However, all that said, I would never purchase any dog from this breeder...not just the money, it's the health and treatment of all the dogs...who were locked up in house looking through windows when we picked ours up (she tried to meet us at a public location, not to have us come out, but I wanted to see her place...not impressed).


----------



## Sally's Mom

Ibby said:


> I haven't viewed this site for a long time now, but got an email on current posts. My Golden is now a year old, big and muscular. Has been on vet meds like all of you, given to me than prescribed by vet for parasites from birth; meds never cleared my dog, and early on was treated many times and we spent almost as much on doctor bills as we bought our dog for; but he has no symptoms and vet says is healthy and as long as our dog is asymptomatic will be fine. Our dog seems very healthy gets all check ups, shots etc. The women in question, was hard to get ahold of but with persistence and _certain maneuvers_, obtained pictures, geneology, and full registration (It wasn't easy). I don't think my dog is show material in the classical sense, and we certainly have no intention to breed, (just thought after all we and our baby has gone through it was due to have the full registration paperwork; certainly earned it) and has a sweet but raucous personality. We love our baby and is certainly part of the family in every way, sleeps w/us, eats indoors etc. plays and other than the parasites which no breeder should sell a dog until fully cleared; seems healthy, great check ups with vet (85 lbs, l yr.) and very happy. However, all that said, I would never purchase any dog from this breeder...not just the money, it's the health and treatment of all the dogs...who were locked up in house looking through windows when we picked ours up (she tried to meet us at a public location, not to have us come out, but I wanted to see her place...not impressed).


And among it all, at 85 lbs, a male golden is out of standard. Do not know anything about this breeder, but sometimes bad things happen to good breeders... My dysplastic golden that I owned, and did not breed came from many generations of clears and titles... Her maternal grand dad was an excellent... However, despite being an OFA Fair at 24 months and dysplastic at 44 months, she became a UD and RA! Hip dysplasia is not the end of a dog's usefulness...


----------



## AnnieC

Alaska, at this point I would pay an attorney twice what I paid Judy for the dog to make her stop breeding. I got an email from her tonight in response to my request for a refund and got pretty much what I expected. She is continuing to blow smoke up my nether regions and claims that she has never had any complaints or comments from anyone she's ever sold a puppy to on the joint issues, the parasites or any other health issues. No one has ever said a word to her.. her pups are perfect! She doesn't have parasites in her dogs, never has, never will and the medication is just to avoid her tracking something home from a show and infecting the pups.

I am taking my little girl into the vet again to have her elbows x-rayed for elbow dysplasia based on the comments made here about 'gimpy shoulders'. Which will be another couple of hundred dollars. I'll pay it gladly for my baby girl's health.. but I shouldn't have to. Not for a 1 year old puppy. And a 1 year old puppy should be able to run and play without pain.

Please don't misunderstand me.... I love this little girl to death. She is very much a part of my family. But I didn't get her from a shelter or rescue group, I paid quite a bit of money for her. And Judy isn't just doing this for love. Learning that the mother of my dog had another litter about 7 months later sort of pushed me over the top. If Judy really cared about her dogs, or her line, she would not have bred Felony again so quickly. That is unconscionable. Figuring about 1k per dog, times 10 dogs per litter and two litters a year from each bitch.......how many dogs?? Somewhere between 20 and 30 according to this forum. She's making quite a bit of money at this and apparently without much consideration to the integrity of the line. 

I would have no issue if I was told up front that the pup had some issues or if it was a rescue and if the price reflected that condition. I've owned rescue dogs in the past, and will again in the future. I've had dogs with health issues and just like with my two legged family members, you work with the genetic hand you are dealt, knowing that things happen. 

This dog was my husband's 60th birthday present. We had just lost our beloved GSP to age related issues and he was heartbroken. His entire family chipped in to buy a really nice, high quality dog for him. We wanted a dog we could take fishing with us, and a dog I could train for SAR work. The golden was the perfect dog for us both. I am friends with one of the founders of the National Search Dog Alliance and we were going to train my pup together with her 2 yr old Golden. That has all gone away, as this puppy does not have the physical endurance for the intense SAR work and can barely manage a day on the river bank with my husband without being in pain for several days. And I paid Judy how much for that???

Judy's affiliation with the local AKC club and her assertions of the lineage of her dogs were what had me driving 7 hours on two different occasions and paying top dollar for a dog that is not what she said it was. 

I'm not so snobby that my dogs all have to be pedigreed. I have had both rescue dogs and purebreds in my past. I even had one we named Spam.. because we really weren't sure what was in her and really didn't want to know. My dogs live to ripe old ages, and are coddled through the aches and pains of age. But I shouldn't have to deal with those types of issues with a 1 year old pup. It's not fair to me, or to the pup. 

My other dog right now is a 5 year old collie/pyr cross rescue dog and has none of the health issues that this pup has. He is a touch over 100 lbs and has none of the joint issues the supposedly cleared AKC registered dog has. I don't believe in paying top dollar to someone who is going to lie to me, mis-represent what she is selling me, and count on her personality and friendly demeanor for me to just say.. "Oh well, I'm sure it was an accident" and let her keep my money because I love my dog. 

I do love my dog, and this woman hurt her. That brings out my inner Mama Bear.


----------



## AnnieC

*Puppy Mill Alert!!!*

If Judy is on the up and up, and I've misinterpreted everything, facts regarding her breeding will clear her name. If she is running a puppy mill, she needs to be stopped and the truth will do that as well. I'm only trying to separate fact from fiction and so far, I'm finding more questions than answers.


----------



## Alaska7133

Gosh that is horrible. I had no idea. There were no labs or german shepards when I was at her place in 2008. She had just moved into the new house which is actually in Washington. She had just moved from Oregon near the coast I believe she said.

It would be oh so easy for Judy to represent one dog as another. AKC does not do DNA to prove one dog is one or another. So Judy may herself not know which dog is which. But we don't know that for a fact. All we're doing is assuming. I don't know if DNA is definitive enough on dogs that you can tell one dog from another with that much definition. Do you know for sure they can do that much with dog DNA? Have you asked AKC if there were any other litters produced by that bitch? They would know if Judy supplied paperwork on any of them.

This just gets sadder and sadder. I really like life much better when I can trust people. 

Let us know how things go. My dog is too old to file a complaint. I had no idea there was even such a process in that county.


----------



## AnnieC

*It's never too late!*

While it may be too late to file with AKC, it is not too late to give Skamania County Animal control the story of your experience with Judy. You appear to have been one of her first sales out of the new location, according to what she told me, she moved from Illinois to her current location.

Please feel free to email me with any information you have on Judy or your experiences with her. I will redact your name and email address and send it to the Officer I'm working with. I will not give out your personal information without your consent.


----------



## Dog_breeder

*Libel*

Annie C -

Your postings here in this public forum are libel. I have spoken with Tina at Skamania County, there is no "watch list posting for Ms. Slaytons kennel". Much of what you say in all 6 of your postings is untrue. Again this is libel and does not belong in this forum. Please voluntarily remove your posts and cease from further harassment as I believe this to be. If anyone would like to reach Ms. Slayton she is very visible on the internet by way of her web site Nortwest Goldens.




AnnieC said:


> I talked to the Animal Control Officer for Skamania County today, which is the county in which Judy has her kennel license. Apparently they have had her on a watch list since she first opened her business in 2007 and have wanted to shut her down. They suspect her of running, not only a Golden puppy mill, but also one for German Shepherds and also Labs. They have had a lot of vague complaints and people calling with questions, but so far no one has stepped up and filled out an official complaint, which I am doing later this afternoon.
> 
> They suspect her of misrepresenting which dogs and which lineages her litters are from so I am going to have a DNA test done on my puppy. When I visited Judy, I was shown a very young mama dog, she told me she was "Felony" and said it was the dog's first litter and she was so pleased with what a good mama she was for a first timer, but research shows that Felony was born in 2008 so would have been 4 years old at the time my pup was born. So, I'm unsure if the dog I saw was Felony, or if my dog had the lineage I was told I was purchasing. I am currently looking for anyone else who had a litter out of Felony.. or "Wood Duck Doin' time" (AKC SR51209501) that would be willing to have a DNA test done (which I will pay for) so I can confirm the lineage of my dog.
> 
> If Judy is on the up and up, and I've misinterpreted everything, facts regarding her breeding will clear her name. If she is running a puppy mill, she needs to be stopped and the truth will do that as well. I'm only trying to separate fact from fiction and so far, I'm finding more questions than answers.


----------



## Finn's Fan

AnnieC, good for you for wanting to shut down an unscrupulous puppy miller. Apparently, she's taken offense because she's shown up here. I think copying her post and letting the animal control officer have a look might prove interesting, or at least keep it for your files.


----------



## Dog_breeder

*I am not Judy*

Golden Rule - thank for attempting moderation here. I am not Judy, I am Gina Heitz, Brier Goldens in Woodburn Or. I have been associated with Judy for 17 years. I first became acquainted with her when she hired me to tattoo some dogs for permanent identification for her record keeping in 1995. I tattooed several dogs for her and had access to her files as I had to verify each dogs AKC # since I was certifying the dog's AKC number to match the tattoo number for registration with the tattoo registry. I was awe at the impeccable record keeping and oh btw the number of OFA excellent hip ratings on her dogs. We were and still are both members of PRGRCO. Over the years we have become close friends and we also maintain a business relationship. I have used her dogs at stud, I have co-owned dogs with her, I have purchased dogs from her. Her dogs are my dogs, by proxy I am as well being libeled I am asking for this to stop! I am not going to get into a back and forth here I am just trying to call out to reason and I am asking for this topic to be put to rest. What is being said here by some is libel, as I have posted before she is very visible on the internet and if anyone wants to contact her directly do so via her website Northwest Goldens. But please stop this witch hunt. This is not the place to address these libelous accusations. I have also written to the forum asking this be shut down, but come on guys tell me is scorn worth all the energy?


----------



## Alaska7133

Gina
Thank you for posting. My reason for posting here is to let people know what my experiences have been with Judy. Her deficiencies as a breeder are pretty serious. I do believe she may not have started out that way, but she has some serious problems now. Not providing paperwork and not returning phone calls or emails to puppy buyers really is not good for her reputation. Especially when a puppy has medical issues. I know that it is possible for a puppy to have medical issues even though parents and grandparents may not have shown any problems. But Judy should still discuss these issues with her buyers with problems. By ignoring us she has left buyers with 2 avenues, post on a forum or file a lawsuit. I do not want to go to court. So here I post on a public forum. My goal is to see Judy clean up her act. The golden world is small and the Internet makes it smaller. Gina, you can click on Reilly's name below the photo and go to his K9data page and see his breeding if you are curious.


----------



## Alaska7133

Yes there are good dogs in Reilly's pedigree. You do have to go back far to find them though. My puppy Lucy, also in my signature, has some of the same breeding from Pebwin. Goldens are all so tied together in breeding. 

Can you tell us why Judy doesn't provide AKC paperwork on her puppies? Can you also tell us why she doesn't return our phone calls or emails? Just curious if you know.


----------



## AnnieC

*Working towards a resolution*

Gina: Doesn't do me any good to delete posts if they are still quoted in yours! 

I have been told by Gina that Judy is sending me both my refund and my long awaited registration. I have not received either yet but will post receipt when/if it happens.


----------



## Charmie

Hi hi, so I started this thread and I haven't been on the forums in a while but I do have an update to my pup that I got from Judy and I can repeat my experience for anyone who cares to listen. I got an e-mail recently telling me that this topic resurfaced again, but it's not a surprise. 

I got my pup, Nana, from Judy Slayton. She was bred of Olive and Shooter. When I arrived there, Nana was outside with her sister in a little outdoor pen. I did not go into the house, but it was noisy. She did inform me then that she was keeping Nana's sister, and that she currently had 37 dogs. I assume now that with the added sister, she has 38. They were all in her house, barking. I did see two of her dogs. Their fur was very gritty as they had been playing in the nearby water, but I honestly don't think anyone would have time to properly bathe and groom nearly 40 dogs. 

While I was talking with her, before I picked up Nana, I did learn that she had been taking care of two litters- to me, that is too much to handle at once. How can I be sure that she is pouring all of her attention into her puppies if she is just breeding her dogs left and right? 

I drove over 500 miles with my boyfriend to pick Nana up. Beforehand, I had talked with her before placing a deposit. She was quick to reply to e-mails. After I had placed my deposit, it seemed as if she fell off the face of the planet sometimes. She wouldn't respond to calls, texts, or e-mails for days to two weeks straight. I posted my concerns here on the forum, and she finally called me- I thought she was finally responding to my many calls and e-mails, but actually, she had called to tell me that she was considering not giving me a puppy because she heard from people about the public concerns I was making. She told me I would get my deposit back if I was so displeased. We worked this out, and I thought communication would be much better from then, but it wasn't any better at all. 

She was constantly busy- her excuses ranged from taking in visitors to dog shows, but she never had time to respond to me. This seems like a common theme, according to other forum posts. 

When I finally drove up there and got there, she informed me for the first time about all the pups having giardia and coccidia. I didn't know any of this beforehand. Again, according to forum posts, this seems to be a recurring occurrence of pups that come from Judy. The giardia and coccidia was awful. I spent so much money in vet bills trying to get rid of it, and eventually Nana just grew old enough to have an immune system that could kind of ignore it. I would have liked to hear about this before, ESPECIALLY if she knew that it was going to happen. Vet bills aren't cheap, and I am a full time student. 

I never received papers from Judy. I asked her again and again for them, but she ignored me every time. I asked once about the giardia and coccidia, and she told me we'd talk the next day about it, but of course, we didn't. I have given up on receiving papers. 

I am horrified by this experience and I blame myself for not withdrawing from this process and refusing to accept the red flags from Judy. Nana has just turned 1 year old, and she is a happy, healthy dog. She is 50 pounds, very much on the small side, and awfully allergic to rawhide, but spunky, sweet, and silly. She does have an amazing temperament, and I can give that to Judy. She seems to produce very sweet and laid back pups. Nana is very much my best friend and I wouldn't trade her for the world, but I would be lying if I didn't say I was very frustrated and disappointed in dealing with Judy. 


I'm glad that someone who knows Judy personally has showed up in this thread. I have no doubts that once upon a time, Judy must have been an excellent breeder, but that was certainly not my experience and I am a very generous person when it comes to giving people the benefit of doubt... perhaps some light can be shed on this issue.


----------



## Dog_breeder

You are welcome, and as well again Thank You for being honest, fair, and not lambasting. That sucks about Riley affected hips and elbows. :-( And another thank you for posting: in essence sometimes stuff does just happen, because that's true. You are right too about Judy's faults and I am sure having them pointed out hurts, in fact I am sure everyone knows having your faults pointed out hurts, but how we are approached can make a difference... I can tell you she is working on things, arn't we all always? I hope so. She has adopted my contract recently which btw has 3 pages of general breed disclosures on health and takes the position of if there is a problem (pick one of too many to list) I am not going to warranty blindly - but rather I ask that we be civil, first and foremost keep the dog and it's welfare at the top of the list and work though things together for the dog first then be equitable to one another taking into consideration each situation is unique... I know in writing or not Judy has always cared and has always stood behind her dogs. Though yes she is horrible at communication. Which ya is I guess it's an oxymoron of sorts my support but she is my friend and I know she produces very well balanced dogs ( mind and body) and she has shrived for soundness for over 40 years, and has succeeded at that... 

Unfortunately Ms. C. feels she can mow anyone over with her irresponsible demonstrative nasty rude malicious remarks, involving innocent people. She has no concern for collateral damage she makes statements that are unrelated and and takes things way too far. How is how many last names one has had relevant to the complaint at hand? Community property state or not how is it relevant who's name is on a title or a registration or a kennel license? 

How did I even get here? I will tell you - Earlier today I received a call from a potential puppy home who was on my waiting list, is not anymore, asking me some odd questions. A query reveals this person had been lurking here and googled the AKC # Ms. C. had posted, she sent me the link to this forum and also told me she noticed the genetic relationship of my dogs by doing a google search of the number Ms. C. had posted. After an attempt to squelch Ms. C. here unsuccessfully, I wrote to Ms. C. privately informing her she had officially libeled me by proxy with the posting of the AKC# as many of my dogs are related to Judy's. 

For what it is worth, I lost a puppy placement for that reason! That folks is the definition of libel - My reputation was directly affected by Ms. C., this fact was confirmed by my attorney this evening over dinner...

Oh and yes I did also inform Ms. C. Judy mailed her a check today; here is a factual account from my post to her:

"At Judy's request I am informing you, against legal advise she has today mailed you a check and your dogs AKC application for registration, via USPS certified mail since you expressed you did not wish to speak to her when she invited conversation on June 19, 2013."

My final words - Put this to bed people or there is going to be some serious hurt. I have for the record reported this thread to the site owner and I have filed a complaint of spam against Ms. C. to google (gmail) using gmail for malicious mongering attacks is prohibited, it is SPAM.


----------



## tobysmommy

I think this thread has gone off the rails enough to be closed now. There is nothing more to be gained or learned here.


----------

